# Big Cubes Live Results!



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2009)

http://cube.danrcohen.com/bigcube09/results.html

This has the results embedded as well as a webcam (that will probably only show the scrambling table )

go to: http://cube.danrcohen.com/results 

for results only.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool Dan thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

I see the interface, but no results at all


----------



## watermelon (Jul 26, 2009)

There are no results to be displayed yet, as registration is still going on.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 26, 2009)

Sth is wrong with your script - it doesn't take correct best from results (sometimes) and it calculates averages wrong too 

edit - now everything is ok - i guess you entered wrong results  but best and avgs was ok


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I had an issue with the spreadsheet for MM. I fixed it all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations Dan on the 7x7x7 WR Average! Sub-4!!!


----------



## Gparker (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations Dan on the 7x7x7 WR Average! Sub-4!!!



Wow, breaking a WR in your own backyard. That must have been a good feeling . 


Congrats Dan!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

Right now the webcam-view shows up, but doesn't show any images.

The layout of the rest of the page is so bad that everything below square-1 is now invisible and I cannot scroll down


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2009)

And again, congratulations to Dan on breaking his own 6x6x6 WR single: 2:18.81.

That's around the same as my PB time on a 5x5x5.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Right now the webcam-view shows up, but doesn't show any images.
> 
> The layout of the rest of the page is so bad that everything below square-1 is now invisible and I cannot scroll down



The webcam is sort of out of commission. Go to http://cube.danrcohen.com/results/ for the full results page. I just put the iframe up for kicks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris is amazingly consistent at 4x4x4 BLD. First solve was 5:58.02, and third solve was 5:58.03?!?

And it's good to see Daniel Beyer competing again.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris is amazingly consistent at 4x4x4 BLD. First solve was 5:58.02, and third solve was 5:58.03?!?



Yes, amazing. And it's a little fun following also without live camera.


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 26, 2009)

Dan got the 7x7 WR? Is it me or does it say Chris Tran did?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Dan got the 7x7 WR? Is it me or does it say Chris Tran did?



It's not just you, but Dan is the one who got it. Dan fails at results, most of the sq-1 results list the wrong person as well.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Dan got the 7x7 WR? Is it me or does it say Chris Tran did?



It does say Chris Tran, but I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that it really should say Dan.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Ninja'd

NINJA'D I SAY


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2009)

DAN GOT A 1:07 5X5 SINGLE?!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok... I fixed it up. Results should be correct. I'm failing at the spreadsheet... The results engine is working perfectly.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 26, 2009)

Check the Square-1 division.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > Dan got the 7x7 WR? Is it me or does it say Chris Tran did?
> ...



When I looked at it, it said Dan. And now it still does. It must have been a temporary thing.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, Chris' 4x4 bld solves were 0.01 apart...

Some incredible results at this competition.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! Dan, you're breaking record like it's your day job. Come on, give the little guys a chance why don't you


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok... all results are up (except chris's 5x5 BLD)


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2009)

WOWZA DOOZY NICE ONE DAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I knew I'd miss the best comp ever >_>
So, did you use your usual cubing chair to get those crazy times? (Also, I see you didn't wait to get my 1:09  )


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris is amazingly consistent at 4x4x4 BLD. First solve was 5:58.02, and third solve was 5:58.03?!?


That was pretty neat to see 

How was the weather there? We had a nasty storm in Indiana yesterday that was heading out east.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 26, 2009)

We had a slight rain delay for about 30 minutes which slowed us down some, but it pretty good for the rest of the day. 


Dene: I didn't use my normal chair, that stayed in the basement.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 26, 2009)

nah i've said it multiple times...something's wrong with Dan. I could've had a sub 20 clock average if i didn't freakin DNF one.. o well haha. I beat all my PB's and managed to do the worst-non-DNF solve i've ever gotten on a 6x6...and it happened to be my competition solve haha.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> DAN GOT A 1:07 5X5 SINGLE?!



Yes. It was really impressive... he now has more WR's than erik.


----------



## Kian (Jul 26, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok... all results are up (except chris's 5x5 BLD)



Oooo, did he get that last one after we left? Was it a WR?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a 6x6 that's not theirs? It's white and pin modded(one or two pins missing. I think only one). The original V-cube stickers are chipping slightly.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn, Dan. 3 WRs in one competition?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 27, 2009)

It should've been 5... :/


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice results Dan and Chris!

I would really like to see those WR's show up on those results.

It seems that the 5x5x5 single is much easier to improve than the average. Erik came close last week on the average while having no problem breaking the single. Now Dan "sucked" on the average, but more than made up for that on the single. Sub-Per soon, then Sub-60????


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 27, 2009)

Scrambles are available here: http://cube.danrcohen.com/bigcube09/scrambles


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 27, 2009)

When I got home at midnight last night I knew I was gonna do awful on everything today, but I signifigantly exceeded my expectations on everything except for clock and pyra average (but I got good singles on both and would've had a good clock average if I wasn't an idiot.) Also, I beat Siraj on 6x6


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> When I got home at midnight last night I knew I was gonna do awful on everything today, but I signifigantly exceeded my expectations on everything except for clock and pyra average (but I got good singles on both and would've had a good clock average if I wasn't an idiot.) Also, I beat Siraj on 6x6



Come on Ethan. We all know you average DNF on clock.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2009)

Dan hates my pryaminx...everyone hates my pyraminx


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Dan hates my pryaminx...everyone hates my pyraminx



we all know it's PYRAMINIX... pronounced exactly how i spelled it.... ROUX!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 27, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > When I got home at midnight last night I knew I was gonna do awful on everything today, but I signifigantly exceeded my expectations on everything except for clock and pyra average (but I got good singles on both and would've had a good clock average if I wasn't an idiot.) Also, I beat Siraj on 6x6
> ...



Out of the 6 averages that I've taken in competition, 3 of them are DNFs. The thing that pissed me off here though is that the mistake I made on the first solve was just sooo stupid (I moved the first face cross to 6 instead of 12) and the second DNF was just an overturn. I want a +2 rule


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Lol Dan said that during practice he wanted a +2 because his clocks on one face were all between 11 and 12 lol.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 27, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris is amazingly consistent at 4x4x4 BLD. First solve was 5:58.02, and third solve was 5:58.03?!?
> ...


Oh a few hours ago there was a tornado thingy and it was hailing..... big...

I didn't actually see any of it because I was at the movie theater but when I was going back home I saw trees and leaves everywhere.... it went on for miles.

Back on topic: Wow, great 5x5 single WR! That really surprised me


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats on 1:07 and 2:18 Dan.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, and 7x7


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2009)

since there was no 3x3, what will it say on the WCA homepage about the results?


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> since there was no 3x3, what will it say on the WCA homepage about the results?



"Bob Burton won the Big Cubes Summer 2009 with an average of TOO AWESOME. Chris Hardwick finished second (AWESOME) and Dan Cohen finished third (COOL)."


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > since there was no 3x3, what will it say on the WCA homepage about the results?
> ...



Disbelief.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Dan hates my pryaminx...everyone hates my pyraminx
> ...



LOL! and you can forget my 1:30 3x3 stage on 6x6...that was the best part.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish I had been there, I would have done well... espeicially with all the 6x6 noobs there .


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I wish I had been there, I would have done well... espeicially with all the 6x6 noobs there .



Yea, because you should really determine how well you do based on how other people do :fp:fp:fp


----------



## Edmund (Jul 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had been there, I would have done well... espeicially with all the 6x6 noobs there .
> ...



ha ha. You nailed that one.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you see the "" I was joking.
EDIT: You are just jealous I would have beaten you. 
Just in case I wasn't clear last time, I am joking.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 27, 2009)

Reasons why I failed:
Megaminx: First solve could have been sub2, but messed up my CP. DNFed because timer got 0.15.
7x7: Wrong PLL, pops, failure all together. I got 4 sub7 solves while practicing -_-.
6x6: Last 2 edges at 3:40. Messed up final commutator, messing up 4 centers and edges.
5x5 and 4x4: with the exception of a few solves, they were just bad.
Pyraminx: bad scrambles.
I don't practice Sq-1 xD.

It was a really fun competition. Thanks to Dan and his parents for everything. You guys know how to eat.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 27, 2009)

I actually did good.
I improved on my mean on megaminx by 40 seconds from two weeks ago.
I got 3rd for 7x7
I got 2nd 6x6
I did decent on 5x5(I think I got 4th)
I got third on 4x4, with a 48 sec single(with N Perm)

Oh and the 5x5 races between Siraj, Kian, Kyle, Patrick, Gavin, Ethan, and I were epic


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Did you see the "" I was joking.
> EDIT: You are just jealous I would have beaten you.
> Just in case I wasn't clear last time, I am joking.



You can't be a complete **** and then go around claiming you were joking when people call you on it.

Also, the hunt for Patrick's 6x6 is over. My bad.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the "" I was joking.
> ...



The "" was there originally, not edited in. I sincerely meant it as a joke.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had been there, I would have done well... espeicially with all the 6x6 noobs there .
> ...



Actually, as far as rankings go, that's how it works.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

reasons why i failed: I suck at cubes


----------



## jcuber (Jul 27, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



I predicted these exact words of your post when I saw that you posted in this thread again. I'm psychic.








Btw you're welcome.


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/710

Wasn't quite sure how to announce, so oh well. This will do.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Scrambles are available here: http://cube.danrcohen.com/bigcube09/scrambles



You didn't use any grouping?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 27, 2009)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Scrambles are available here: http://cube.danrcohen.com/bigcube09/scrambles
> ...



they were all final rounds, so I didn't want to split into groups. Luckily Jon Choi was there not really competing in much (i.e. scrambling), and Chris was very generous with his helping out.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks to Dan and his family for the awesome competition!

Did you know?
I broke at least 5 PB at the competition and most of them were official solves. 
I dropped my 4x4 average by over 10 seconds in less than a day.
I had 3 +2 for my official 4x4 average.
Jigaloo made my Meffert's 4x4 better and I used it instead of my Eastsheen for all my official solves.
My parents got lost on the way to pick me up, so I stayed at Dan's house for 2 hours after everyone else left.
I could not solve the master pyramorphix at all. 
Thanks Dan for letting me stay there and cube with me for a while. Dan is a very nice person. Thanks for lending me a V-5 for my official solves.
I failed pyraminx. 
Many people failed pyraminx.
Waffle's pyraminx is too loose and unusable.
I did a team BLD with Bob in 2:18 (first time). His system is quite clever.
Patrick Jameson got 3.71 on OLL parity then dropped the cube on a cake. 
Chris Hardwick gives awesome advices and good luck.
Chris Hardwick warms up for his solves by exercising.
Waffle is faster at LBL than Roux on big cubes.
Waris has an awesome shirt. (I can solve the cube in 9 seconds, what can I do for you?)
Erik Johnson is more amazing at EJF2L than I imagined.
A competition without 3x3 is so much more fun.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks to Dan and his family for the awesome competition!
> 
> Did you know?
> I broke at least 5 PB at the competition and most of them were official solves.
> ...



I told you it was great after using it.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks to Dan and his family for the awesome competition!
> 
> Did you know?
> I broke at least 5 PB at the competition and most of them were official solves.
> ...



Yeah my shirt was awesome


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just got back home after a fun trip and a great competition. I took a detour through Delaware on the way there and back to hang out with Daniel Beyer, which was fun. Also I learned quite a lot from trying new ways to prepare for big cubes BLD. I'll probably post a thread soon about this, as Daniel and I were trying to come up with good ideas for best ways to prepare the day of, and the days leading up to a competition.

Yes congrats again to Dan for the amazing results! Also, thanks again for holding big cubes BLD as events! All in all I had a great time, and am looking forward to seeing many of you, and of course many many more, at Worlds which is my next competition. It was great seeing so many familiar faces, as well as meeting lots of new people. I had a blast everyone! Hope everyone else had a good time as well!

Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks to Dan and his family for the awesome competition!
> 
> Did you know?
> I broke at least 5 PB at the competition and most of them were official solves.
> ...



My pyraminx is godly 
and second
the only reason that my LBL times are better then my roux times on big cubes is that my LBL is godly as well


----------



## Kian (Jul 27, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Oh and the 5x5 races between Siraj, Kian, Kyle, Patrick, Gavin, Ethan, and I were epic



And Anthony "Don't call it a comeback" Hsu!

Indeed they were. The only thing I was competent at all day. I recall the one race where I got a 59.xx and came in FOURTH. That was pretty nuts.

I had more fun at this competition than probably any I've been to, despite the fact that the phrase "miserable failure" doesn't begin to describe my performance.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Any videos of the 5x5 WR single?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks to Dan and his family for the awesome competition!
> 
> Did you know?
> I broke at least 5 PB at the competition and most of them were official solves.
> ...


The reason you did so well on 4x4 is because there were no 3x3 n00bs there.


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 27, 2009)

good square-1 solve !!! ;-)
and congratulation 5x5 6x6 and 7x7 ;-)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 27, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Any videos of the 5x5 WR single?



No. Dan was doing his solves at the registration table so that he could do other work as his cube was being scrambled and then solve after. My brother was the judge .


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Any videos of the 5x5 WR single?
> ...


So there was a competition at Dan's place, where he did a 5x5x5 solve and a live webcam (and other camera's) were present.....yet nobody thought it might be a good idea to tape it :confused:

I guess that is one point for improvement next year


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 28, 2009)

We should have cameras at every table one per every two solving stations.


----------



## Kian (Jul 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Well I got a few solves on tape (not one, though), or so I thought. I got home and realized my memory card was still stuck in my computer. And I couldn't read the "no memory" alert on my camera b/c the screen is broken.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 28, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> We should have cameras at every table one per every two solving stations.



Or not. I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets nervous when they know they're being taped.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 28, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> So there was a competition at Dan's place, where he did a 5x5x5 solve and a live webcam (and other camera's) were present.....yet nobody thought it might be a good idea to tape it :confused:
> 
> I guess that is one point for improvement next year



I had the webcam on for the first 2 solves, but after the 1:26, I turned it off. It had made me pop on 6x6 during OLL parity making me lose a WR avg.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > So there was a competition at Dan's place, where he did a 5x5x5 solve and a live webcam (and other camera's) were present.....yet nobody thought it might be a good idea to tape it :confused:
> ...


That is an evil webcam. Are you sure it wasn't a transformer? (check if Megan Fox is near)


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > So there was a competition at Dan's place, where he did a 5x5x5 solve and a live webcam (and other camera's) were present.....yet nobody thought it might be a good idea to tape it :confused:
> ...



I sense a conspiracy here! There was no 1:07, it's all fake! You just wanted my WR! GRRRR


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Erik said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Haha u should have been there to hear how loud he yelled "YES" after the solve... it was pretty similar to the "YES" in your 7.08 WR.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, im back in Georgia, and that was a GREAT competition. I couldnt stay long, because my father had to work that night. =/

The food was amazing dan~! Lunch was great~! 

Also, yall northern cubers are really cool guys, especially waffle and pyraminixes and thanks to anthony hsu and erik johnson showing me how fast petrus can get.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Well, im back in Georgia, and that was a GREAT competition. I couldnt stay long, because my father had to work that night. =/
> 
> The food was amazing dan~! Lunch was great~!
> 
> Also, yall northern cubers are really cool guys, especially waffle and pyraminixes and thanks to anthony hsu and erik johnson showing me how fast petrus can get.



you should have stayed until the competition in Connecticut


----------



## Anthony (Jul 28, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> All in all I had a great time, and am looking forward to seeing many of you, and of course many many more, at Worlds which is my next competition.



You're not going to US Nationals?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2009)

Anthony said:


> You're not going to US Nationals?



No, I wish. I can't afford both. I can afford to go to one or the other, and as much as I would like to go to Nationals, given that choice, Worlds won. :-(

Chris


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to US Nationals?
> ...



Yay! I'll see you there then


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to US Nationals?
> ...


But you live so close to Stanford. Driving there is almost "just drive straight ahead for a couple of miles"

Also if you plan on doing some travelling before/after Worlds and need some help..... tell me


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> But you live so close to Stanford. Driving there is almost "just drive straight ahead for a couple of miles"
> 
> Also if you plan on doing some travelling before/after Worlds and need some help..... tell me



Arnaud, you must be thinking of Chris Dzoan. This is my travel time. I mostly plan to travel around inside Germany/Austria, as I am very excited to spend 10 days or so practicing my german, not just travel ;-)

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > But you live so close to Stanford. Driving there is almost "just drive straight ahead for a couple of miles"
> ...


Next time I will add a smilie. Look at maps.google.com though, almost a straight line


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Next time I will add a smilie. Look at maps.google.com though, almost a straight line



Sorry Arnaud, I do tend to be slow on picking up jokes :-s I *could* drive straight for a ways haha. If only I had a bullet train near me - so much easier ;-)

Chris

[/thread hijack]


----------

